# Power Shift 1128 not moving



## PowerShift1128 (Feb 3, 2021)

It all started 2 days ago when I shifted in forward gear and the machine went into reverse. Interestingly, the higher the forward gear, the faster it went in reverse. I shut the machine down, waited a while then everything worked fine. Then yesterday, I put it into forward gear, it worked for 5 seconds and then completely disengaged. From that point on, no gears worked forward or reverse. 

The drive pulley that is connected to the transmission spins freely when it is in gear. It seems to me that it should only spin freely in neutral. Is that correct? I was hoping I wouldn't have to take the transmission apart.


----------

